# Home Server Eigenbau



## Chaos_ (25. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir einen kleinen Home Server bauen. Ich möchte jz keine Unmengen an Geld dafür ausgeben, ich brauch aber auch keinen High-End Server.
Da ich ihn 24/7 betreiben möchte sollte er SEHR stromsparend sein und leise sollte er auch sein.


Meine Verwendungszwecke:

Ich werde ihn als Netzwerkspeicher verwenden also werde ich auf jeden Fall Samba draufpacken und damit das auch schnell läuft ist ein Gigabit-LAN Anschluss notwendig.
Weiters wird er als Medienserver verwendet also zum Video/Musik streamen.
Es werden auch mehrere Webseiten drauf laufen mit MySql Datenbanken.
Eventuell kommt auch eine Game Server drauf.
Git wird auch installiert.
Ich werde ihn auch für Backups verwenden.

Als Betriebssystem kommt auf jeden Fall irgendeine Linux Distro drauf.


Jetzt kommen meine Fragen dazu:

Was ist für Server besser, eine Intel oder eine AMD CPU?
Welcher Sockel?
Mehrere CPUs oder zahlt sich das nicht aus?
Mehr Geld ausgeben dafür neuere Technologien oder derzeit etwas billiger dafür sparen und beim nächsten mehr Ausgeben?
Sollten 8 Gb RAM reichen?
Sind gebrauchte Teile zu empfehlen oder alles neu kaufen?

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus!

MfG Chaos_


----------



## rabe08 (25. März 2016)

Zu Deinen Fragen:

- ich würde auf jeden Fall auf Intel setzen. Ich habe selbst einen AMD-PC und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber für einen "kleinen" Server immer Intel. Konkrete Empfehlung siehe unten
- Stromsparen => Atom
- eine CPU, Du wolltest doch stromsparend
- ich sehe einen Homeserver nicht als so leistungskritisch an. Solange sich Deine Anforderungen nicht drastisch ändern, läuft das Teil von heute auch noch in 5 Jahren
- 8GB reichen auf jeden Fall. Für die Zukunft sollte aber optional mehr möglich sein. Ein headless Linux System belegt mit einigen gestarteten Diensten wenn es hoch kommt 200MB RAM. Auf meinem 4GB-Server lasse ich sogar nebenbei noch VMs laufen. Natürlich auch headless, wir reden schließlich über Server
- bis auf HDDs kannst Du alles gebraucht kaufen, imho

Interessanter finde ich aber die Fragen, die Du nicht gestellt hast:

- soll ich ECC-RAM verwenden? -> ja, wenn es ein echter Server werden soll. z.B. ZFS ohne ECC ist NICHT zu empfehlen
- soll ich für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegte HDDs nehmen? -> ja!
- soll ich als Systemplatte eine SSD nehmen? -> wenn Du willst. Aber bringen tut es nix, da mit einer geeigneten Linux-Distro im Betrieb fast alles aus dem RAM läuft.
- ich habe im Internet günstige gebrauchte Server gefunden, z.B. mit 2x 6kern-Xeon und 24GB RAM für 450€. Kann man sowas nehmen? -> Klaro, aber Stromsparen kannste dann vergessen.

Mein persönlicher Tipp wäre sowas als Basis: Supermicro A1SRM-2558F retail (MBD-A1SRM-2558F-O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Die Leistung reicht für Deine Anforderungen. Falls Deine Webseiten irgendwann super erfolgreich werden, regelt Dein Bandbreite die Auslastung Deines Servers. Selbst bei 1.000.000 Views pro Tag kommt der mit z.B. 25MBit upstream nicht ins schwitzen. samba, git ziehen so gut wie keine Leistung. Streamen auch nicht. Falls Du ein Mehrparteienhaus mit Streams versorgen willst, sorgen die Festplatten für eine Regulierung.


----------



## Chaos_ (25. März 2016)

Danke für deine antwort.

Doch jetzt haben sich bei mir wieder ein paar Fragen aufgetan.


Das was du mir vorgeschlagen hast ist ein Motherboard mit einer CPU gleich eingebaut doch ist das System dann noch gut erweiterbar?
Vom Stromverbrauch her ist dein Vorschlag aber top!

Ist es möglich mit einem Server durchschnittlich unter 40-50 Watt zu bleiben oder ist das unrealistisch? Oder geht doch noch weniger?^^


----------



## Deep Thought (25. März 2016)

Chaos_ schrieb:


> Das was du mir vorgeschlagen hast ist ein Motherboard mit einer CPU gleich eingebaut doch ist das System dann noch gut erweiterbar?



Kommt darauf an, was du noch erweitern möchtest. Die CPU kannst du da natürlich nicht aufrüsten 

Das schöne an dem vorgeschlagenen Board ist IMHO die eingebaute Fernwartung. Den kann man also auch ohne Tastatur und Monitor in den Keller stellen, und komplett per LAN bedienen. 



> Ist es möglich mit einem Server durchschnittlich unter 40-50 Watt zu bleiben oder ist das unrealistisch? Oder geht doch noch weniger?^^



In dem Bereich bin ich mit meinem i3 und 5 Festplatten. Der Atom sollte weniger brauchen.


----------



## Chaos_ (25. März 2016)

Ahhh ok bis jetzt hab ich immer xrdp und ssh genutzt für die Fernwartung.

Das freut mich zu hören das der sogar weniger braucht! 


Kann sein das ich mich Irre aber wenn man doch xrdp und ssh hat für was braucht man dann die Fernwartung von dem Board?


----------



## Deep Thought (25. März 2016)

Chaos_ schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich Irre aber wenn man doch xrdp und ssh hat für was braucht man dann die Fernwartung von dem Board?



ssh und andere Services funktionieren erst, wenn der Server bereits läuft. Die "IKVM" Fernwartung läuft schon bei abgeschaltetem Server. Man kann ihn remote einschalten, und sogar übers Netz eine .iso booten und so das Betriebssystem neu installieren.
(Das Tool benötigt Java und wird über den Browser gestartet.)

Im normalen Betrieb nutze ich aber auch eher ssh, vnc & co. Außer beim Neustart. Da muss ich immer ein Passwort (Festplattenverschlüsselung) eingeben. Das geht remote nur mit dieser Lösung.


----------



## Chaos_ (25. März 2016)

Das ergibt natürlich Sinn.

Ist das Board eigentlich ein teures? oder eher ein billiges?


Ist ein Hot Swap für einen Server empfehlenswert oder ist das eher nur eine kleine Spielerei?


----------



## Deep Thought (25. März 2016)

Chaos_ schrieb:


> Ist das Board eigentlich ein teures? oder eher ein billiges?



Das ist eher hochpreisig für einen Atom. Supermicro stellt eben Serverboards her, und keine Spielzeuge... 

Also es geht schon noch deutlich billiger, wenn es sein muss.



> Ist ein Hot Swap für einen Server empfehlenswert oder ist das eher nur eine kleine Spielerei?



Es ist wichtig wenn man die Angewohnheit hat, im laufenden Betrieb Festplatten ein- oder aus zu bauen. Ansonsten braucht man es nicht. Wobei heute selbst viele Desktopsysteme schon HD-Hotswap unterstützen.


----------



## Chaos_ (25. März 2016)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Also es geht schon noch deutlich billiger, wenn es sein muss.



Das hab ich gehofft zu hören, denn ich möchte wie gesagt nicht unmengen an Geld zu zahlen.

Für gute Hardware werde ich natürlich einen angemessenen Preis zahlen müssen.


----------



## rabe08 (26. März 2016)

Chaos_ schrieb:


> Das hab ich gehofft zu hören, denn ich möchte wie gesagt nicht unmengen an Geld zu zahlen.
> 
> Für gute Hardware werde ich natürlich einen angemessenen Preis zahlen müssen.



Die Entscheidung ist ECC oder nicht. Ich habe Dir eines der günstigsten ECC-Boards rausgesucht, das auch noch stromsparend ist. In diesem Segment geht es nicht billiger. Wenn Du auf ECC verzichtest, geht es deutlich billiger. 

Google doch mal nach "ZFS ECC". Falls Du Dich mit ZFS noch nicht vertraut gemacht hast, tue auch das. Falls Du es nicht kennst: Zeta File Systems hat Features, die Du Dir nicht vorstellen kannst (wenn Du es nicht kennst).


----------



## Chaos_ (26. März 2016)

Hab mich gerade ein bisschen Informiert über ECC und ZFS.
ECC Ram ist denke ich schon wichtig. Aber ZFS ist für einen kleinen Home-Server doch fast ein bisschen Overkill oder?

Wie ist denn der Preisunterschied dabei?


----------



## Shutterfly (26. März 2016)

Ob ZFS ein Overkill ist, musst du entscheiden. Und wie der Preisunterschied zwischen ECC und non-ECC ist, kann man erst sagen, wenn man weiß, welche Speicherbausteine du brauchst.

Bei der CPU musst du vorsichtig sein.  Ich sehe da paar Sachen, wo man ohne genaue Infos eigentlich keine Empfehlung aussprechen kann: Video-Streaming? Stichwort: Transcoding notwendig? Game-Server? Welches Game? usw.

Du musst dich etwas mehr festlegen ansonsten wird man dir keine CPU empfehlen können. Vor allem wenn du ein Board mit verlöteter CPU holen wollen würdest, musst du dir sicher sein, dass deine Anforderungen davon abgedeckt werden. Ein Wechsel ist später nur durch ein Board-Wechsel möglich und das kostet. Und diese Recherche wirst du selbst übernehmen müssen, ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket wirst du so nicht kriegen 

Was ich also als Hausaufgabe aufgeben würde: Mach dir mal ernsthaft Gedanken über das was du wirklich willst. Und dann gib genaue Fakten. Streaming? Wie viele Geräte gleichzeitig? Und welche? Game-Server? Welches Spiel? Wie viele Clients? Webseite? Welche Technik? usw.

Dann macht mir Bauchschmerzen, dass du echt viel willst - an Funktionen. Dies in eine Installation pressen würde mir Bauchschmerzen machen. Streaming-Plattform, Webseite, Backup, Server und NAS in einem OS? Wären mir zu viele Abhängigkeiten? Schon einmal an Virtualisierung gedacht? Oder bist du dir dieser Abhängigkeiten bewusst? Wenn dein Game-Server z.B. deinen Server zerlegt, dann sind ggf. alle anderen Dienste mit down.

Und letztendlich wäre auch interessant, wie viel du ausgeben willst? Einfach mal ohne das zu weißt, dass gute Hardware kostet. Damit man mal weiß, wo der Spielraum liegt


----------



## Chaos_ (27. März 2016)

Ich habe bis jetzt einen Raspberry Pi und einen alten Laptop von mir als "Server" benutzt und das möchte ich jetzt eben ändern. Da der Laptop ziemlich schnell heiß wird und noch dazu ein richtiger Stromfresser ist, habe ich ihn nur angedreht wenn ich ihn benötigt habe. Das ganze durch meinen Pi via Wake On Lan.

Den Pi hab ich als Webserver, Git-Repository und für Samba eingesetzt. Samba ohne Gigabit und USB 2.0 ist jedoch alles andere als schnell. Da ich Samba fast die ganze Zeit benutze läuft das über den Pi und nicht über den Laptop. Der Laptop wurde als Game Server für Freunde verwendet (selbst erstellte Modpacks--> nur als Bsp    welche manchmal schon um die 4-5 Gb Ram ziehen können).  Filme wurden immer auf eine externe Festplatte gespielt und an den Fernseher gesteckt. Musik hat der Pi gestreamt aber sobald mehrere Geräte drinhangen funktioniert das ganze schon nicht mehr so gut. 
TS3 ist auch mal installiert worden.

Kollegen und ich sind derzeit dabei unser eigenes kleines Browsergame zu entwickeln. Nebenbei laufen auch noch andere Seiten.


Das Supermicro Board mit dem Atom ist Top aber mein Problem dabei ist, wie du schon gesagt hast, wenn ich die CPU mal ändern möchte kann ich nochmals ganz tief in die Tasche greifen.

Virtualisierung wie meinst du das genau?
Das einzige was ich mit Virtualisierung gemacht hab waren ein paar VMs mit Virtualbox. 

Aber da muss ich dir Recht geben das das keine all zu gute Idee ist so viele Dienste in einem OS.

Preis rahmen: 150-300€     Wenn das für meine Forderungen nicht reicht werde ich aber wohl etwas mehr ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Shutterfly (27. März 2016)

150 Euro, vergiss es. 300 Euro, eigentlich auch nicht drin.

Was du einmal checken musst ist die Sache mit dem TV. Es ist etwas anderes wenn du deine Platte direkt an den TV steckst, als wenn du vom Server aus die Filme streamst. Wenn der TV über Netzwerk die Dateien nicht wie von der Platte verarbeiten kann (kommt auf den TV an), dann müssen die Dateien transcoded werden. Dieses fordert just in time eine enorme Leistung ein, welche von der CPU kommen muss.

Transcoding ist z.B. dann relevant wenn man Dinge mit Untertiteln schauen möchte oder z.B. auf einem Tablet. Diese können meist dann die üblichen Codecs und Container nicht und dann muss der Server diese umwandeln. Testen kannst du dies entweder selbst oder du schaust im Netz, ob es dort Infos gibt. Hier benötigen wir jedoch zwingend eine verbindliche Aussage, da dies massiv die CPU bestimmt. Zum Streaming wird gerne Plex verwendet. Dafür benötigt ggf. dein TV aber eine SmartApp, sofern er aktuell genug ist.

Dies kannst du aber einfach testen indem du dir Plex aufs Laptop installierst und dann einfach mal rumspielst und dich informierst. Ist easy.

Welches Spiel? Ich weiß nun nur irgendwas von Modpacks aber noch immer nicht das eigentliche Spiel. Habe ich es überlesen? Ich rate mal Minecraft wegen dem extremen RAM-Verbrauch. Richtig?

Zu VirtualBox: Geht schon in die richtige Richtung. Du installierst auf der Hardware mehrere virtuelle Maschinen. Eine für die Webseiten, eine für git (bei guten Ressourcen vllt. sogar gitlab?), eine für Streaming, usw. Dann hast du alles in den diesen VMs gekapselt und kannst diese problemlos tauschen, usw.

Abschließend zum Preis: Wie oben schon erwähnt kannst du 150 Euro vergessen. 300 Euro kann schon schwer werden, da wenn du z.B. transcoden musst, du schon einmal mindestens 100 Euro für die CPU rechnen musst. Ohne Board, RAM, ggf. Gehäuse, Platten, Netzteil, usw. Ich selbst würde für ein Komplett-System mit CPU, Board, RAM, Netzteil und Gehäuse, jedoch ohne Festplatten, mal so 500 Euro anpeilen. Je nachdem was für Features du willst, mal mehr, mal weniger.

Dabei sind Atom-Boards grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt. Ich habe auch einige Zeit ein Board mit einem Intel Atom C2558 gehabt, super Teil. Reichte locker für eine Firewall und ein NAS und hatte noch genug Leistungsreserven. Dann hab ich jedoch Transcoding benötigt und da war es leider zu schwach. Es ist noch im Einsatz bis mein neuer Server an dem ich gerade arbeite fertig ist. Das Board Supermicro A1SRi-2558F werde ich später vermutlich dann auch hier im Marktplatz anbieten.

Wenn du dir bis dahin bzgl. der Spezifikationen im Klaren bist, wäre dies ggf. was für dich.


----------



## Chaos_ (28. März 2016)

Ok dann werd ich Transcoding benötigen, da wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, werde ich auch am Tablet, Fernseher( welcher Netzwerk unterstützt), einem FireTv und so weiter schauen.

Ja du hast richtig geraten. Sorry das ich vergessen habe das dazu zu schreiben.

Das mit den Virtuellen Maschienen ist keine schlechte Idee. Da sind die Dienste von einander abgekapselt. Das heißt wenn bei einem was schief läuft beeinträchtigt er die anderen aber nicht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
Könnten sie trotzdem auf die Daten von anderen Diensten zugreifen? Zum Beispiel wenn ich Samba in einer VM laufen habe und den Webserver auf einer anderen. Kann ich dann mit Samba Bilder auf den Webserver hochladen?
Oder sind die Festplatten nur der VM zugewiesen

Hab mich leider schlecht ausgedrückt. Meinte eigentlich das die 150-300 nur für Motherboard, CPU, und Ram sind. Festplatten, Netzteil und Gehäuse zählen da nicht dazu. Die brauch ich aber trotzdem...


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2016)

Da nun Transcoding ein Thema ist, müssen wir uns darüber unterhalten, wie viele Geräte gleichzeitig (!) bedient werden sollen. Und um was für Material es sich (hauptsächlich) handelt. Dabei ist Codec sowie Auflösung relevant.

Zum Datenaustausch zwischen den VMs: Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Eine einfache wäre z.B. das du eine VM für Storage vorsiehst. Diese VM könnte gleichzeitig auch neben Samba ein NFS-Share anbieten, welches deine VM mit dem Webserver mountet.

Wie schaut es mit deinen Linux-Kenntnissen aus?


----------



## Chaos_ (28. März 2016)

Es werden maximal 2 Clients dranhängen. HD. 1920x1080.

Ahh ok das ist nee Idee wenn ich das alles umsetze dann werde ich mir das dann nochmal genau anschauen müssen!

Meine Kentnisse sind, würd ich mals sagen, mittelmäßig. Benutze seit einem halben Jahr Ubuntu als Hauptsystem und der Pi und der Laptop mit Debian wurden beide ausschließlich über ssh gemanaget.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2016)

Okay, maximal 2 Clients mit Full HD. Wenn ich nun sage, dass du spätest Plex verwendest, dann greife ich auf folgende Faustregel zurück:



> Very roughly speaking, for a single full-transcode of a video, the following PassMark scores are a good guideline for a requirement:
> 
> 1080p/10Mbps: 2000 PassMark
> 720p/4Mbps: 1500 PassMark
> ...



What kind of CPU do I need for my Server? – Plex

Und nun wird es nämlich interessant: Wenn du wirklich möchtest, dass zwei Clients gleichzeitig bedient werden können, dann benötigst du mindestens 2 Kerne mit dem oben genannten Score. Im Fall, dass dann wirklich zwei Clients gleichzeitig bedient werden, ist die Maschine ggf. aber schon am Anschlag.

Nun soll darauf dann noch eine Webseite laufen, ein Gameserver und ggf. weiterer Stuff? 

Eine CPU welche zwei Clients bedienen können könnte, wäre z.B. ein aktueller i3 im 1151er Sockel. Der hat zwei Kerne mit einem Score über 2000. Preislich ca. 120 Euro.

Nun musst du dir aber, wie ich schon einmal sagte, klar darüber werden, wie wahrscheinlich all dies ist. Das entscheidet nämlich, ob man mit einer 120 Euro CPU aus kommt oder ob man z.B. einen Quad-Core für 220 Euro nehmen muss, damit man 2 Streams und zusätzlich noch diversen anderen Kram bereitstellen kann.

Wichtig ist halt der Punkt, was du im maximalen Peak wirklich möchtest. Reicht es dir zu sagen: Wenn der Game-Server läuft, dann gibts nur maximal einen Stream? Oder wenn zwei Streams laufen, dann ist die Webseite langsam und Gameserver ist aus? Oder muss halt wirklich alles gleichzeitig möglich sein.


----------



## Chaos_ (28. März 2016)

Wenn wirklich beide Streams laufen, dann ist der Gameserver mal ganz sicher aus. Die Webseiten sollten dennoch ordentlich laufen können. 

Und Git wird meistens nur benutzt wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin.


----------



## Deep Thought (29. März 2016)

Ich wäre mir gar nicht sicher, ob man für die Full-HD-Clients überhaupt transcodieren muss. Gerade die modernen Dinger können schon einige Codecs selbst abspielen. Ich schlage mich hier gerade wegen einem uralt Handy (noch erfolglos) mit dem Thema rum...
Aber das könntest du ja testen, in dem du mal einen bestehenden Rechner testweise zum Streaming Server machst.

Im Zweifel kannst du statt eines Atoms ein Sockel-Board mit einem i3 nehmen. Der wäre nicht nur schneller, sondern notfalls noch aufrüstbar. Allerdings steigt damit auch der Stromverbrauch deutlich.

Zum Thema ECC-RAM: Ist zum Teil leider sogar deutlich teurer. Als ich meinen Server damals gebaut hatte, war der Unterschied noch geringer.
Ist letztendlich wohl eine Glaubensfrage. Einerseits geht es natürlich auch ohne. Andererseits kann ein gekipptes Bit eine defekte Datei bedeuten. Und bis man Ram-Probleme bemerkt, können einige Bits kippen...
Ich persönlich würde sogar auf dem Desktop ECC-Ram benutzen, wenn es denn ginge. Es ist einfach ein Stück Sicherheit. Und bei PC-Problemen heißt es nicht umsonst oft "lass mal Memtest laufen". Das kann ich mir mit ECC sparen. Mein Supermicro-Board würde mir beim ersten gekippten Bit sogar eine eMail schicken...


----------



## Shutterfly (30. März 2016)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Im Zweifel kannst du statt eines Atoms ein Sockel-Board mit einem i3 nehmen. Der wäre nicht nur schneller, sondern notfalls noch aufrüstbar. Allerdings steigt damit auch der Stromverbrauch deutlich.



Wobei deutlich nur in Relation zu sagen ist. Ein aktueller i3 verbraucht nicht wirklich viel im Idle und das ist noch immer der Hauptzustand eines solches Systems 

Den Preisunterschied bei ECC find ich gar nicht sooo teuer. Ich hab für einen 8GB DDR4-2133er Riegel von Kingston ca. 50 Euro gezahlt. Vom gleichen Hersteller, gleiche Taktung, ohne ECC kostet der dann 30 Euro. Klar, es ist ca. 60% mehr aber man spricht von einem Server. Da liegen, gerade wenn man ein NAS betreiben möchte, ggf. wichtige Daten und dann sind 50 vs 30 Euro eher schon lächerlich.


----------



## Chaos_ (30. März 2016)

Also ich denke ich bin mit dem i3 echt besser dran denn ich kann ihn aufrüsten. Denn diese flexibilität ist mir schon sehr wichtig.

Hab grad auf Geizhals nachgesehen. Der ECC-RAM kostet für 16 GB 100€ und der normale kostet 60€. Was für mich bedeutet das ich mir ECC RAM kaufen werde aber vorerst nur 8GB und sollte ich damit nicht auskommen, dann werde ich nochmal 8GB reinstecken. 
Denn es liegen teilweise schon wichtige/sensible Daten drauf.


----------



## Deep Thought (30. März 2016)

Mein Vorschlag:
Supermicro X11SSL-F, 210 € und Intel Core i3-6100, 115  €


----------



## Shutterfly (31. März 2016)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Supermicro X11SSL-F, 210 € und Intel Core i3-6100, 115  €



Würde ich mich anschließen. Nutze derzeit selbst ein Supermicro X11SSH-LN4F (ist die praktisch besser ausgestattete Version) mit i3-6100 für mein zukünftiges System.


----------



## Chaos_ (1. April 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Teile rausgesucht und wollte fragen was ihr dazu sagt.

CPU:                    Intel Core i3-6100, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed ~120€
Mainboard :     Supermicro X11SSL-F retail ~230€
RAM:                  Kingston ValueRAM Hynix A-Die DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15, ECC ~55
Netzteil:            be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 ~40€
HDD:                  Seagate Surveillance HDD 7200rpm 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s ~60€

Ein passendes Gehäuse hab ich jedoch nicht gefunden. Das Mainboard hat einen micro ATX Fromfaktor oder?

Ohne Gehäuse wäre ich dann auf 500€ oder habe ich etwas vergessen?

Auf wie viel Watt Idle werde ich damit zirka kommen?


----------



## Shutterfly (1. April 2016)

Das Idle hängt vom Verbrauch der Festplatte ab. Ich habe jedoch in meiner Recherche-Zeit Systeme in Reviews gesehen, welche im Idle mit CPU, GPU und einer HDD unter 40 Watt verbraucht haben. 

An sich ist dein System meiner Meinung okay, meins ist ähnlich. Das dickere Board, als Netzteil habe ich das STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 400W genommen, da mir die Lautstärke und die Komponenten wichtig waren. Das Netzteil ist leider, was für mich wichtig ist, da mein Gerät bei mir im Arbeitszimmer steht, und die Komponenten sind hochwertiger, was für mich wichtig ist, da der Server 24/7 läuft - wenn auch nur auf geringer Last.

Zur Festplatte äußere ich mich nicht. Ich selbst hab noch 4 WD Red geplant, da ich ein RAID nutzen möchte. Systemfestplatte ist bei mir eine alte Intel 330 SSD mit 120 GB, welche ich vorher ordentlich gecheckt hab - die läuft noch 1A.

Das Board ist Micro-ATX (Supermicro | Products | Motherboards | Xeon(R) Boards | X11SSL-F). Gibt es aber auch ähnlich in purem AXT, wenn dir Größe nicht wichtig ist.

Und wieso hast du kein Gehäuse gefunden? Gibt doch Micro-ATX Gehäuse wie Sand am Meer? Ich selbst habe für mich den Node 804 (Fractal Design) gewählt, da dort bis zu 10 3,5" Festplatten rein passen.

Gehäuse gefällt mir gut. Etwas fummelig aber dennoch überaus durchdacht und extrem hochwertig, leider auch nicht günstig mit um die 100 Euro. Qualität ist mir jedoch wichtiger gewesen.


----------



## Deep Thought (2. April 2016)

Ich nehme auch lieber sparsamere Festplatten (wd green), auch wenn sie langsamer sind.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. April 2016)

Würde ich nicht tun. Green sind nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt. Wäre mir persönlich zu riskant.

Vor allem verbraucht eine Green mehr als eine Red!

Western Digital WD2 EZRX 2 TB, Festplatte SATA 6  , WD Green, Bulk
Western Digital WD2 EFRX 2 TB, Festplatte SATA 6  , WD Red, 24'/'7, Bulk


----------

